# Pay homage to the Spurs



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> *(Stick)ly topic, but Spurs easily the best*
> 
> It's time to pay homage to the San Antonio Spurs and to "fess up."
> 
> ...


More


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Done.

Article was written before Game 4.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

back in red already?

As for the Spurs, I like the fact that the trophy is in TX again, but I still have issues/problems with a certain player on that team....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, I pointed out on the Spurs page that $17 mil of Fin's salary came from Big D.

And yeah, I'm red - they kinda screwed up my re-up, but it's all good. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, I think we could have beaten them in a series because we did it three times during the regular season and it would be foolish to say that those were gimme games. Anyway, they were the best team in the postseason, got lucky at the right times and I'm glad to see a team with a healthy structure win the championship again.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> I'm glad to see *a team with a healthy structure *win the championship again.


Can you expound on this thought? What's your example of a team with an unhealthy structure?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I thought their structure is rather unhealthy.

One of their starters is still on another team's payroll.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> Can you expound on this thought? What's your example of a team with an unhealthy structure?


Players who not only know their role on the team but succeed in it, players who don't get rattled by uncomfortable situations to a point where they forget what their strengths are, players who care about each other and who are willing to sacrifice stats and maybe some money for the good of the team. You need a team that will stick together and show its will and desire to win under any circumstances, this is why it is so important to have guys on the team that don't care in the best possible way. 

I think you can have some guys who are total jerks on the court, but they need to know how to handle themselves off the court and in life outside of basketball. On paper, the Spurs don't look like the most talented team in the league, but they get it done because of great camaraderie, a superstar type of player, a coaching staff and a management that knows to handle business. 

Most teams in the league are not shy of talent, they just don't seem to have enough poise and willingness to be a team. You need to protect your teammates and you need to respect them. If that doesn't happen, you'll never win a championship. I think the best teams always had the "us-against-the-world"-mentality not because of the media, but because they really believed in each other. You can have some stretches where you're not focussed enough to win every single game, but they will never lose their focuse on the big picture and the big reward. This is why you could feel that the Spurs had a better season than the Mavs, they won only 58 games, but they were in a position where they knew they are equipped to beat every single team four teams out of seven. You hardly get in the Spurs heads because they are so good at staying focussed. 

Toughness is probably one of the most important things in a league where almost every team has enough talent to beat anyone on a given night.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dallas is still looking for couple assistant coaches. Hope you have your resume ready. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

It's just a shame the Spurs and Mavs never got to face off in the playoffs. It would know doubt have been more competitive than the actual WCF were.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

ezealen said:


> It's just a shame the Spurs and Mavs never got to face off in the playoffs. It would know doubt have been more competitive than the actual WCF were.


It's a game of matchups now in the NBA, whereas the game of the '80s and '90s (Bulls) had definite clear cut greats. That's not taking anything away from the Spurs, but the Mavs were a perfect example of finding a weak spot in a team's armor.

imo.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Dallas is still looking for couple assistant coaches. Hope you have your resume ready. :biggrin:


:makeadeal


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> It's a game of matchups now in the NBA, whereas the game of the '80s and '90s (Bulls) had definite clear cut greats. That's not taking anything away from the Spurs, but the Mavs were a perfect example of finding a weak spot in a team's armor.
> 
> imo.



I know a kink when I see one. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I know a kink when I see one. :biggrin:


Guess who's still ranked #1? :nah:


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

I really don't understand what edward's problem with Finley is. Grow up. The man carried your team for 12 years. HE (*FINLEY*) gets burned by the veteran cut and u complain about a decision Cuban made? If anyone deserves a championship, it's Finley. If you're still upset about paying for Spurs' championship, blame cuban.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Block said:


> I really don't understand what edward's problem with Finley is. Grow up. The man carried your team for 12 years.


Debatable - the "carried" part, that is.



Block said:


> HE (*FINLEY*) gets burned by the veteran cut and u complain about a decision Cuban made? If anyone deserves a championship, it's Finley. If you're still upset about paying for Spurs' championship, blame cuban.


Ok.

I HATE CUBAN.


----------

